# NZ qualification



## akukaya (Oct 3, 2010)

does NZ qualification is equivalent to aussie qualification in terms of level.

i mean if i have a vocational certificate level 4 from NZ. does it be at the same level with Aussie level 4??

because im planning to migrate to aussie as a welder. i can get NZ level 4 in NZ in 8 months for the cost about 30k NZD. its quit cheap. 

if the level is the same. does that mean i can apply for aussie GSM straight away after finishing my course.

because for welder i need to have AQF certificate 3 with 2 years experience or AQF level 4.

does that mean people who have an aqf level 4 doesnt need to have work experience to apply for gsm.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Qualifications is one thing and though there is now an ANZSCO coding used for occupations and there are some occupations for which NZ qualifications are accepted in Australia it does not mean that all are automatically.
$30,000 does seem like an awful lot for an eight month course and I doubt an eight month course is going to be acceptable for Australia.
You probably should check with Trades Recognition Australia - Home and usually the alternative to learning a trade as an apprentice is a minimum of a two year course and then something like 12 months experience.

When it comes to immigration there is a standard requirement of 12 months experience which is post qualification acceptance.


----------



## akukaya (Oct 3, 2010)

akukaya said:


> does NZ qualification is equivalent to aussie qualification in terms of level.
> 
> i mean if i have a vocational certificate level 4 from NZ. does it be at the same level with Aussie level 4??
> 
> ...


actually its just 20k nzd but i add another 10k nzd for cost of living and misc.

the course is very specific about welding. thats why the duration is short. i think that is enough for me to qualified as a first class welder.

in aussie they combine welding with metal fabrication. so it will take about minimum one year to complete level 3 in this course. and about 2 years to get level 4.

i have email TRA but still waiting for the reply.

and i think apprenticeships in australia is only for aussie people right??


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes apprenticeships are for citizens or permanent residents.


----------



## krish (Oct 22, 2010)

Consult with colleges and related personalities


----------

